# [Rch] groupe développeurs Cocoa sur lyon



## manu69 (24 Novembre 2002)

Salut,

Je cherche à monter ou à rejoindre un groupe de développeurs Cocoa (Tous niveaux) sur Lyon.
Si cela vous branche, faites-vous connaitre

A+


----------



## Yama (26 Novembre 2002)

ça me branche vachement mais je suis au plus bas niveau


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2002)

Idem pour moi mais je commence à apprendre ...


----------



## Onra (27 Novembre 2002)

Pour faire quoi ?


----------



## Môa (27 Novembre 2002)

Salut

si tu es intéressé pour aider à nôtre  projet, vient en parler dans nos forums. Par contre on est pas sur Lyon.


----------



## manu69 (27 Novembre 2002)

OK

L'idée est d'apprendre à plusieurs l'environnement Cocoa plutôt que seul dans son coin. 

Contruire des projets de freeware/shareware ou + en commun

Pour le niveau a 1er vu pour l'instant on doit tous avoir un peu près le même.

Voilà en gros mais on peut peaufiner le contenu 

Je pense qu'il faudrait que l'on puisse organiser une rencontre en chair et en os , qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2002)

Rencontre entre Lyonnais ? Dans ce cas on peut se voir aux Gones du Mac un mardi soir ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Décembre 2002)

Je veux bien me joindre à une telle initiative. Je suis pas Lyonnais, mais presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre, j'ai tout à apprendre en développement Mac et en Objective-C.


----------



## huexley (5 Décembre 2002)

moi je n'y comprends rien de rien, mais je serais très curieux de voir ce que ca donne et pourquoi pas m'y donner goût, en tout cas si vous voulez vous y mettre faut drafter l'user PierreLyon


----------



## manu69 (6 Décembre 2002)

OK,

Pour LMDG la rencontre à eu lieu.

Pour le reste on peut mettre en place une mailing-list pour commencer puis établir une rencontre sur Lyon un de ces jours.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

A+
Manu


----------



## Fulvio (10 Décembre 2002)

(quelques jours plus tard)

Ca s'est monté, cette mailing liste ?


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

Si ca vous intéresse on peut se rencontrer pour faire connaissance au sein de l'AUG Les Gones du Mac. Comme cela on a un (grand) local ...


----------



## Fulvio (12 Décembre 2002)

Ca se passe où et quand ?


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2002)

Si vous n'etes pas trop impatients, en janvier après les fêtes, car je suis un peu pris d'ici là ... Enfin ca dépend de tous le monde


----------



## manu69 (16 Décembre 2002)

Salut,

Je vous annonce la création très prochaine de la mailing-list (22/12/2002) d'ici là si vous avez une idée de nom à suggérer, n'hésitez pas.

A+


----------



## renaud_ (23 Décembre 2002)

hopla !
i'm IN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chuis bien partant, mon mac devrait arriver debut janvier.
Si vous avez besoin de ressources techniques pour la mailing liste, j'ai ce qu'il faut.

&gt; mac @ sample4 . net


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par manu69:</font><hr />* Salut,

Je vous annonce la création très prochaine de la mailing-list (22/12/2002) d'ici là si vous avez une idée de nom à suggérer, n'hésitez pas.

A+  *<hr /></blockquote>

Canut Mac Dev, Les Guignols du Developpement, Andouillette Prod, ... bref  quelquechose de bien lyonnais !









Ce serait quand même sympa de se rencontrer ...


----------



## manu69 (23 Décembre 2002)

Salut,

Concernant la liste on va reporter ça à noël, le temps d'avoir des propositions de nom mais je trouve celles de melaure interressante.

Au sujet d'une rencontre, je pense moi aussi qu'elle est souhaitable.
Sauf erreur de ma part, melaure et moi nous sommes déjà rencontré au club LGM. 

Il est aussi possible d'organiser cette 1er rencontre dans un café sympa devant un petit verre , qu'en pensez-vous ?

A+
Manu


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi pas !


----------



## Fulvio (16 Janvier 2003)

Alors, cette mailing liste s'est elle créée ou pas ?


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2003)

Bonne question ...


----------



## Fulvio (16 Janvier 2003)

Si vous en êtes encore à chercher un nom pour la ml, je propose Lyon se MAC (MAC pour Met Au Cocoa)

(pas terrible, en fait ...)


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mai 2003)

remontée de thread, pour voir si les gens sont plus motivés qu'il y a qq mois


----------



## julious (23 Mai 2003)

Moi, je veux bien venir.


----------



## krapulax (26 Mai 2003)

Je suis aussi ok !!!

Pour le nom, je proposerais : les cocoa rugissants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Lyon=Lion -&gt; rugir, explication pour ceux qui, comme moi, ont du mal en début de semaine).

Pour bien apprendre, je pense qu'il faut un projet qui motive tout le monde. Je propose un logiciel de gestion de compte. Il sera bien sûr gratuit, open source et sous GPL. Ce type de logiciel permettrait d'avoir matière à faire sans être pourtant trop compliquer, et surtout d'être utile à toute la communauté Mac.

voilà, voilà.... je vous rends la parole.


----------

